# Cactus Valley layout question



## billboquet (Feb 15, 2012)

Hello all, as a beginner, I would like to create a layout, and to start perhpas try to copy something that exist already.
Found the Cactus Valley, apparently popular for small space (4 x 8)
I found lot of information on this layout, but not enough.

I haven't seen anywhere this information of Grade and radius.
Because double loop in small space seems difficult to understand how to fit, unless radius very tight and strong grade.
If someone already tried it or found information, would be very interesting to know
Thanks
Joe


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Here's a catcus valley layout ... not sure if it's the one you're interested in.

You can see 4x8 sheet dimensions (grid), along with track elevations in inches ...

http://home.online.no/~steinjr/trains/modelling/forum/cactus.jpg

TJ


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

I know i probably say this alot, but the (hog) layout is a great layout for a beginner. It takes up the same area as any 4x8 layout since you need access on all sides of a 4x8 unless you make access hatches on the 4x8.

http://hogrr.blogspot.com/ Please check this website out. It gives you the dimensions of cutting up the 4x8 sheet of plywood.


----------



## billboquet (Feb 15, 2012)

tjcruiser said:


> Here's a catcus valley layout ... not sure if it's the one you're interested in.
> 
> You can see 4x8 sheet dimensions (grid), along with track elevations in inches ...
> 
> ...


Thanks TJ, as I'm so good in calculations, do you have idea what is grade with those elevations ? I suspect would be 4%

Joe


----------



## billboquet (Feb 15, 2012)

joed2323 said:


> I know i probably say this alot, but the (hog) layout is a great layout for a beginner. It takes up the same area as any 4x8 layout since you need access on all sides of a 4x8 unless you make access hatches on the 4x8.
> 
> http://hogrr.blogspot.com/ Please check this website out. It gives you the dimensions of cutting up the 4x8 sheet of plywood.


Thanks, I will take a look as I still open to different option.
Joe


----------



## kingred58 (Apr 8, 2011)

*Wow - that is a great site!*

joed - that is a great site! I really wish I'd seen the HOG layout before we sank so much time into our 4x8, which we have now expanded twice. As it is I'm thinking we need to scale back on the 4x8 section since it is way to big for little hands to reach.

This is a great layout and so easy to follow the steps of building. Thanks for posting the link. I'll be referring all the neighbors to it after they get their Christmas trains out this year!

~Kingred


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

billboquet said:


> Thanks TJ, as I'm so good in calculations, do you have idea what is grade with those elevations ? I suspect would be 4%
> 
> Joe


Had a quick look ... I'd say 3.5% to 4% or so.


----------



## billboquet (Feb 15, 2012)

tjcruiser said:


> Had a quick look ... I'd say 3.5% to 4% or so.


Oups, Sorry I thouhgt it was elevation in inches
Thanks


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

kingred- 

yes the (hog) layout is great, it can easily be expanded to any size. I Honestly think its a good starting point, anyone can easily take on this project and not get to overwhelmed and get the "im stuck" feeling. Its a great little guide to help anyone get going on a layout quick and easy.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Yes, the plan does show elevation in inches (3" or 3.5", for example), but when one calculates the grade as a percentage of horizontal run, I believe you'll end up in the 3.5% to 4% range.

Regards,

TJ


----------



## fotoflojoe (Dec 31, 2011)

billboquet, if you haven't already found this, here's the Cactus Valley construction article by Dave Frary. He built the original layout.


I was considering this for my first actual layout build as well. The only reason I nixed it and went with something else was that I'm not a huge fan of desert scenery.


----------



## billboquet (Feb 15, 2012)

I saw this one thanks. I really consider to start with this model and perhaps try to increase a little the size to have 22" radius everywhere
Joe


----------

